# Question.



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Been doing some research on what are some good first mods. Pretty much came down to a cam, headers, OTR intake and a good tune. I've also seen some people talk about addressing the suspension. Would it be okay to do all those mods and then address the suspension? Or should I work the suspension before all that?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It would depend somewhat on how you drive it and the condition of the suspension now. Yes the stock suspension was pretty bad from the get-go but if you don't do aggressive cornering it may be fine to do the engine first. I started with a what you have listed before I moved on to the suspension and then more engine work. I should add though that the front radius rod and strut bushings (w/bearings) are very common to fail and should be replaced first if they're bad. Rear shocks, front struts, springs and bump stops would be the next.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

When I bought my car I drove it home (8hr drive) original suspension and man was it loose!!! It wandered all over. 

First mission was the front suspension all new upper and lower bushings, end links, springs-front and back, brakes front and back etc. etc. finally ended with alignment. 

What a huge differance!!! Made driving it so much more fun and confidently. 

Not sure of your suspension but if it feels sloppy don't skimp out on this. 
It gives you a great foundation to improve upon performance.


----------



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome thanks guys! Yeah I plan on it being a daily driver with the occasional track use. But I want it to be hardly street legal later on :thumbsup:


----------

